# Curly Koa Desk Set



## BarbS (Oct 23, 2012)

When I first found Wood Barter, i had very little good hardwood to work with, but we'd taken down a Catalpa tree and so many members here were willing to trade, that now I feel 'wood rich.' One early trade was a generous one from bigcougar, and included a single board of beautiful curly Koa. I kept it for months, deciding what to do with it. Here is the final product, from resawing the board in half lengthwise. I can make one more of these sets of the same wood, or use it for something else. 

It is 10" x 2-1/2" x 1" and the pen is a center twist pen of 10-3/4" length. Comments always welcome!

[attachment=12487]

[attachment=12488]


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Curly Koa Dest Set*

Very nice work Barb! You have got that thin spindle turning down to an art


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2012)

*RE: Curly Koa Dest Set*

Very elegant look Barb. Nice job! 
Scott


----------



## JimH (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice Barb! Great work! That would look nice on anyones desk!


----------

